# Mastersons (Legend from Chemical Guys)



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

I was the first customer in the U.K for Masterson's which is owned by Greg Masterson who some of you will know from Chemical Guys, these arrived a few weeks ago but haven't got round to using them yet. Will be posting reviews of each product over the next few weeks! 
Fantastic guy to deal with!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I wonder what they might be similar to ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of the colours of the products look very similar


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

How do,they stack up price wise ?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Even the web page is the same as CG

http://www.mastersonswax.com/

Click link for prices


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

If they are CG type products and cheaper I am in


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Wouldn't call him a legend!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Horrible looking labels. Is the similarity with Meguiar's logo, purely a coincidence?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

It says since 1947, just for fun or maybe he is revitalising a brand?
Either way quite interested


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Hufty said:


> I wonder what they might be similar to ?


Lol



Hufty said:


> How do,they stack up price wise ?


Very similar price wise, he's looking for a UK vendor so until that happens it's going to be more expensive to import



Car Key said:


> Horrible looking labels. Is the similarity with Meguiar's logo, purely a coincidence?


I did mention it to him about the labels, he's going to be changing i think



ah234 said:


> It says since 1947, just for fun or maybe he is revitalising a brand?
> Either way quite interested


He says his family have been into developing detailing products since 1947


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Is he the guy who presents all the videos ?

Review team are always looking for new gear to review if he wanted. Contact Pittsy or Whizzer sounds like there would be some interest to see what they are like.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

from a little look on Facebook, it would seem that a UK detailing company will be there UK distributor.
I will differently be getting my hands on some of there gear!


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

How did you find the products? Really looking forward to seeing some reviews on them.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

BadgerJCW said:


> Wouldn't call him a legend!


Far from it I'd say


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ljh1991 said:


> from a little look on Facebook, it would seem that a UK detailing company will be there UK distributor.
> 
> I will differently be getting my hands on some of there gear!


Who is that then??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Not had any response from them to my question i asked on their FB page...they have read it but not answered.

Clearly they are not interested in selling in the UK


----------

